# It's a Messed up World (Tiger)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Lorenna Bobbit severs John Wayne Bobbits package and gets a divorce.

Mrs. Woods gets a divorce from Tiger and gets a severence package.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nike is asking Tiger to have his name changed to "Cheetah."


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Woods family Christmas photo...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

****... she's hot. What an idiot. I heard somebody say that if you're going to make a trade, trade up, not down. Picking wives/girlfriends isn't like golf Tiger.... in this game, the higher number wins. :lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

His wife was asked by a reporter how many times she hit him with the golf club. She replied, "I'm not exactly sure, but I'll take a five."


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Nike is asking Tiger to have his name changed to "Cheetah."


Pretty good. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> ****... she's hot. What an idiot. I heard somebody say that if you're going to make a trade, trade up, not down. Picking wives/girlfriends isn't like golf Tiger.... in this game, the higher number wins. :lol:


+1 I thought he was brighter then this. Just a thought....... Did he have all his "new friends" sign a pre-nup. :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear that Tiger has been offered a new endorsement deal.......

from Cheetos


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So what's the difference between Tiger and Santa Claus?

Santa stops at three "Ho's" 




Denny's is introducing a new menu item. The "Tiger's Grand Slam." You get a two blondes sunny side up, a brunette and a red head,


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Whats the difference between Elin Woods and a golf course? 

Tiger doesnt cheat on the golf course. :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are soooooooo bad! :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

fatbass said:


> We'll see how he handles it. Tiger did mess up his world and his family's world and now it's up to him to pay the consequences.
> He should probably quit hanging out with MJ and Charles. :mrgreen:


 She gets the gold mine . He gets the shaft.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

He should have stayed with the graphite shafts--those stiff shafts have caused him nothing but trouble!


----------

